# Some training video



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Figured I would post some videos of training. Something I don't think I have ever done. Video is a great way to notice mistakes we are making as handlers, things that we miss at the time. Video also helps me since I am working 3 dogs that have different needs and require different things from me. 

Deja tracking 8-23. 
Deja Tracking 8/23/12 - YouTube

Obedience 8-22 
DeJa Obedience - YouTube

Protection 8-19 round one (second round the battery died)
Deja Sunday - YouTube

Donovan tracking 8-23
Donovan tracking 8/23/12 - YouTube

Donovan protection 8-19
Donovan - YouTube

Elena tracking 8-23
Elena tracking 8/23/12 - YouTube

Elena OB 8-19 (I have since decided to do the other style of about turn with her and started that on 8-22)
Elena OB - YouTube

And the old girl, Vala tracking 8-23. Maybe I should say "the speed demon with too much energy can't believe she is 8" Vala. 
Vala Tracking 8/23/12 - YouTube


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisa, we have some of the same tendencies in obedience....I thought I was looking at myself....lol
Like the way you started bDonavan in protection....ole school!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wish I had been closer to the blind at the time, but it worked. He started to focus on where the one helper went and then was sort of surprised to see a different one in the blind. He is not an easy dog to touch so, while I do other training with all of my dogs, I tend to do more with him. Keeps him fresh so he doesn't get bored with routine. 

You and I probably started training in obedience in the same era. LOL


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

morning
here is a short cut of your females (Elena) full brother Ezio. May be you shut try to go new ways.dog training have change in the last years so much.it is never to late.






Stefan


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lol...nice video-liked the music with it too-the handler should smile though his dog looks good


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

You have beautiful shepherds!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unfortunately you posted a video that is not available on mobile so I can not watch it on my phone (the only way I can watch videos).


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Ezio looks great in this video. I love the effect of very early training. You get the happy, focused, drivey heeling. Very nice.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great video's from all!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

lisa videos are great! I love that all of them are tail waggin and sooo enthusiastic!
I loved watching Deja, she looks like she is fun to work)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Diane, Deja is a blast especially since I think we are finally getting into sync with one another (thanks to Anne/Vandal who helped me figure out what I was doing wrong). Has only taken 3 years. LOL 

Deja's PR round yesterday. Working on me as a distraction or, better to say, not a distraction.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like the dogs out of your kennel!


----------



## leylaandleo (Aug 26, 2012)

great videos! beautiful, smart dogs.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Good videos. 

Stefan, love the song and video. 

I love to watch Sundance!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

holland said:


> lol...nice video-liked the music with it too-the handler should smile though his dog looks good


HECK NO! This is Schutzhund we are talking about. Smiling handlers do NOT exist, EVER!!!! 
_(okay, okay...I'm kidding)_


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

*heeling practices with Ruger*



Stefan Schaub said:


> morning
> here is a short cut of your females (Elena) full brother Ezio. May be you shut try to go new ways.dog training have change in the last years so much.it is never to late.
> 
> Ezio - YouTube
> ...


this is what you want ! those turns are perfection - get the dog focused on you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

missed this video,,I love deja's enthusiasm and gung ho, she looks great, good luck this weekend!!


----------

